# winter skin



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm new to this site, and new to chi ownership as well. 
We got chi like five days ago. He is six months old and six pounds soaking wet  
His previous owners said he has winter skin and they've been treating with a medicated shampoo but they didn't want to use it near his eyes. So around his eyes and mouth and nose is bald. 
Anything i can do other then wait until spring to come lol? 
Has anyone else dealt with this before?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum!
The picture is very small, but to me it looks like possible mange.
Has your dog been treated against parasites?

Also what are you feeding? Beautiful skin and coat comes from within, a
balanced grain free, high protein diet will do wonders for him. Great foods 
are Ziwipeak, Orijen and Acana. Also adding a teaspoon of fish oil to your 
dog's meal, twice a week, will result in a silky coat and healthy skin.


If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I gota agree with LS check into mange and deffinately a better quality grain free food. What medicated shampoo is he being treated with? I would get him to a vet to get a complete health exam and skin scrape done.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

He has an appointment for next week. Soon as we can get him in  
The previous owner said his skin was fine until the cold started (We live in the WV mountains so cold is cooooold here lol). 
She said he was seen by a vet who told her it was winter skin. I don't know for sure though, just what she says. His coat on his body is fine, looks shiny and healthy. We're looking into switching both dogs to Raw food diet..will that be okay for chi?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

mistymornings18 said:


> He has an appointment for next week. Soon as we can get him in
> The previous owner said his skin was fine until the cold started (We live in the WV mountains so cold is cooooold here lol).
> She said he was seen by a vet who told her it was winter skin. I don't know for sure though, just what she says. His coat on his body is fine, looks shiny and healthy. We're looking into switching both dogs to Raw food diet..will that be okay for chi?


I don't have any advise except what has been offered already except to make sure he is on a high quality food. It makes a huge difference. There is a lot of people here that feed their Chis a raw diet. We feed Jaxx ZP which is prepackaged dehydrated raw but that is just because I haven't got the guts yet to try raw but someday.

What part of WV are you from? I grew up in Mineral Wells WV. I haven't been home for close to 3 years and lately I have been homesick for the WV beauty.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> I don't have any advise except what has been offered already except to make sure he is on a high quality food. It makes a huge difference. There is a lot of people here that feed their Chis a raw diet. We feed Jaxx ZP which is prepackaged dehydrated raw but that is just because I haven't got the guts yet to try raw but someday.
> 
> What part of WV are you from? I grew up in Mineral Wells WV. I haven't been home for close to 3 years and lately I have been homesick for the WV beauty.


We live in a tiny town called Belle. it is about 20 minutes outside of Charleston. 
I married into WV so i am not sure where Mineral Wells is located actually.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

mistymornings18 said:


> We live in a tiny town called Belle. it is about 20 minutes outside of Charleston.
> I married into WV so i am not sure where Mineral Wells is located actually.


It is about 45 minutes north of Charleston on I-77. It is a small town outside of Parkersburg, WV very close to the Ohio border.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> It is about 45 minutes north of Charleston on I-77. It is a small town outside of Parkersburg, WV very close to the Ohio border.


cool. I like WV but i miss my TN home a lot.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

mistymornings18 said:


> cool. I like WV but i miss my TN home a lot.


I know exactly how you feel! I moved from WV to be with my hubby in TX. I love TX and I really enjoy having winters that are mild compared to WV but I miss my WV home. 

We lived in Nashville, TN about 10 years ago and I loved it. It was perfect that it was close enough that I could visit WV whenever I wanted.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

WOW from WV to TX. that must've been a big adjustment. At least when i moved from TN to WV it wasn't to much different. Still lots of mountains and stuff. Did it take you long to adjust?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

The first year I was down here I went nuts because the first 60 days were 100 degrees plus. I was not used to the heat at all. One day it had cooled down to 97 degrees and I talked hubby into going to a huge outdoor flea market. He kept telling me it was too hot but I was being stubborn. After walking around for a while I started feeling light headed. One of the vendors stopped us and asked us to come inside. He handed me a bottle of water and told me to sit down because he thought I was going to pass out. I probably would have. I think that has been the biggest transition for me was learning what I could do in what weather. I miss being able to see the seasons change but I like not having really cold winters. It has been in the 30s-40s lately and I think it is freezing cold now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> The first year I was down here I went nuts because the first 60 days were 100 degrees plus. I was not used to the heat at all. One day it had cooled down to 97 degrees and I talked hubby into going to a huge outdoor flea market. He kept telling me it was too hot but I was being stubborn. After walking around for a while I started feeling light headed. One of the vendors stopped us and asked us to come inside. He handed me a bottle of water and told me to sit down because he thought I was going to pass out. I probably would have. I think that has been the biggest transition for me was learning what I could do in what weather. I miss being able to see the seasons change but I like not having really cold winters. It has been in the 30s-40s lately and I think it is freezing cold now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


This past summer it was 105-115 here in WV. It was miserable and the pools were packed. 
It has only recently started getting cold which is not normal for this area at all as you know lol. We were wearing shorts in the first part of Dec.

I bet it was hard to get used to the heat. I am glad that vendor pulled you in and made you sit down. How do the dogs handle such heat there?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

mistymornings18 said:


> This past summer it was 105-115 here in WV. It was miserable and the pools were packed.
> It has only recently started getting cold which is not normal for this area at all as you know lol. We were wearing shorts in the first part of Dec.
> 
> I bet it was hard to get used to the heat. I am glad that vendor pulled you in and made you sit down. How do the dogs handle such heat there?


We make sure Jaxx's long walks are done early morning or late night during the summer. Other than that he only goes out for short walks in the heat. Even if we are going on short walks we still take water with us for Jaxx. I was worried about his paws and I try to keep him off the cement when it is hot but he seems not to mind. 
Jaxx's biggest problem with the heat is I don't put clothes on him and he prefers a shirt even when hot


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> We make sure Jaxx's long walks are done early morning or late night during the summer. Other than that he only goes out for short walks in the heat. Even if we are going on short walks we still take water with us for Jaxx. I was worried about his paws and I try to keep him off the cement when it is hot but he seems not to mind.
> Jaxx's biggest problem with the heat is I don't put clothes on him and he prefers a shirt even when hot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


how much does Jaxx weigh?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

mistymornings18 said:


> how much does Jaxx weigh?


Jaxx weighs 3.85 pounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

So i think it was really just winter skin y'all. I started using some Avveno Eczema cream around his eyes and mouth and his skin improved and hair has already started to grow back.


----------

